# Sanchezi O Rhombeus?



## Julito (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys!!

I just want to know if my piranha is sanchezi o rhombeus???


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello welcome to Piranha Fury









We would need a clear flank (side) shot of your fish to be able to properly id him. There is just no way one can do it from that picture.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Not a really good picture.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Its a Serra but other than that can't see anything


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to Fury








I agree with ksls, from that pic it's almost impossible to ID.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Startn to get red anal fin, I'd guess dirty Sanchez.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Startn to get red anal fin, I'd guess dirty Sanchez.


Poor quality photo. But tend to agree.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Cute lil bugger


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hard to tell with that pic but ill agree with the boss s.sanchezi


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

is the absence of hump?

closely resemble the wings sanchezy nattereris, just change its typical head Serrasalmus.


----------

